# Angus is ill



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

My little green parakeet Angus is feeling under the weather and is going to the vet tommorow. I noticed yesterday that he was fluffed up and sleepy. Not his usual cheery self. Unfortunately, I have no meds to give him and have been unable to take him to the vet today due to my work shifts. He is still eating and moving around but I have noticed some tail-bobbing and runny looking droppings.

Please keep him in your prayers. He shares a cage with his brother Jerry who doesn't understand that he doesn't want to play just now. I hope he will be ok. They have grown up together and never been separated. He is not hand-tame, but is my very lovable little acrobat.

Lindi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry Angus is ill. Hopefully you've caught it soon enough though because that in itself can make all the difference. Keep us posted.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Angus, I hope everything turns out good for him at the vet. We will be praying for his recovery, please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Poor little Angus. Hope he gets to feeling better soon. Give him little tiny kisses from us all.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your well wishes for little Angus. I shall blow him little kisses from you all since he doesn't like being handled. I hope he will be alright at the vets, not being tame. I'm terrified the stess of handling will be too much for him. He is only two and a half. 

Lindi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Could you not have his dropping analyzed before actually taking him to the vet? I didn't think about that, but if he's not tame, the visit could do more harm than good I would think?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry Angus isn't feeling well. I hope you are able to find out what's wrong quickly. If he wants to sit on his perch and not on a heating pad, you can do what I do with my dove and put a perch from one side to the other (even a stick or coat hanger works), drape a heating pad over it, secure a towel, and leave a few inches for him to sit off the heat if he wants. That way, he can have the benefit of the heat and still be on his favorite perch if he feels like it. Good luck and I hope he feels better. Parakeets are amazingly smart and silly little birds, I have two (my ex has custody of them this year lol), Zachary Christopher and His Girlfriend Susan. They have given me a lot of laughs over the years even though they are not very tame, they are such neat little creatures.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lindi, I do hope Angus will be all right!!

I know Little Bird has lots of experiences with these little guys....

Sending LOVE and WARM HEALING WARM FUZZY HUGS!!

Shi


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thank you all for your input and suggestions. I'd just like to say that I have kept keets for over ten years and to comment on your concerns, I know my birds (as we all do) and when to act when I suspect they are unwell. Whilst I had reservations about subjecting Angus to a stressful vet visit, I wasn't prepared to sit and wait for a fecal result to come back knowing how quickly a small bird can go down hill fast if unwell. I had noticed over the last couple of days that he was not quite himself so monitored the situation closely. He has still been bright at times but was definitely more sleepy than normal. He has also just finished a big molt.

Jude went to work with him today where he was assessed by the vet and found to be very thin (33 grams). I had not noticed this weight loss as he has always been a smaller than normal bird and he dislikes being handled. I have always suspected that he has a genetic flaw due to his small size and that he has always had shorter flight feathers on one side and occasional feather structure abnormality. I was informed that the vet could not find any obvious abnormalities at present, but in view of his weight loss and loose droppings a course of antibiotics was prescribed to rule out any bacterial condition. He is to return after his course or sooner if he deteriorates as further investigations may be necessary. The one thing I am most concerned about is the possibility that he may have megabacteria that will not respond to antibiotics. The term 'going light' was mentioned which worries me, but this could mean anything. We will just wait and see.

The vet was pleased that he is still so lively and I was surprised to find that Angus enjoyed his visit to the vet as he was chatting and swinging round his perches. He has always been a very acrobatic bird and is quite at home hanging upside down . When I collected him after work, he was trying to hang upside down in his small pet carrier and would get himself in the strangest of positions under his fleecy blanket. The best bit was getting him home! Jerry, his brother was very anxious when I removed Angus this morning from the large cage they share. When he heard Angus enter the room, he was one very happy little bird knowing his brother was back home. 

Thanks again for all your prayers. Please keep him in your thoughts. I will keep you informed.

Lindi


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Lindi, 

I'm glad for you that Angus' trip to the vet wasn't as stressful as you had anticipated. 

You mentioned he had a slight tail bob in your first post, when I hear this, I automatically think of a respiratory problem. Did the vet comment about this at all?

I sure hope this can be resolved with the antibiotics they've put him on. I know you are like the rest of us and worry tremendously about your birds.

Best wishes for you and him.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm glad the vet trip went well. That sounds so cute, flipping around on his perch. I think mine are more the couch potato kind of keets.  Hopefully he will be feeling back to normal soon.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you for keeping us updated. Its sounds as though Angus is back to his old self, I'm hoping he does put more weight on and keeps getting better and better.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks and I are sending are BEST HEALING HUGS to Angus!!

So far, so good, hopefully, and we will be anxiously awaiting positive updates!!

Love and Hugs

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your continuing kind wishes for Angus's recovery. He has to have his baytril twice a day so he will be handled much more often than he is used to. A drop of blackcurrant was added to make the taste more palatable but he screwed up his face good and proper . This morning I was laughing when he refused to open his beak but we got a drop in there eventually. 

Brad, there was no mention of a respiratory infection by the vet, but yes tail-bobbing is a concern. I will be monitoring him closely to look for any changes that would indicate no improvement or deterioration.

I will pass on those healing hugs to him from you all.

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lindi, how is Angus?


----------

